# Recommendations For Good Thinning Shears



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I am looking for a pair of good thinning shears that won't require me to remortgage the house for finishing work on Song. I would love to hear from you regarding suggestions. I hope to have her in the ring in a month or so and need to practice with these.

Thanks in advance for your help._


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Deb,

The best I have ever used are the Geib Blue Breeze, OMG the finish is amazing, they not only finish nicely but will fix any mistakes you make. I bought cheaper ones first (Kenchii and Master Grooming), neither can compare to these (although many people swear by the kenchii's).

Intergroom is in New Jersey in April, why not drive down with Diane and try all the shears before buying? It is always better to see what fits in your hand and there are always good buys and all price ranges.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Deb,
> 
> The best I have ever used are the Geib Blue Breeze, OMG the finish is amazing, they not only finish nicely but will fix any mistakes you make. I bought cheaper ones first (Kenchii and Master Grooming), neither can compare to these (although many people swear by the kenchii's).
> 
> Intergroom is in New Jersey in April, why not drive down with Diane and try all the shears before buying? It is always better to see what fits in your hand and there are always good buys and all price ranges.


_Thank you. It was heavily suggested that we never buy scissors without trying them. I don't know if I can make it or not. It will depend on when Grace whelps. Where in NJ will they be?_


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

It is well worth the drive, lots of samples and specials.


INTERGROOM,INC. April 21-23, 2012 - Meadowlands, Secacus, New Jersey


Most of the vendors take credit cards and some shear companies have buy one get one free! I stock up on shampoo and grooming sprays for the year.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Thank you for the link.

I am looking at them on line and see that there are a few models. Is there any one in particular that you would recommend?

I hope I get a chance to go down._


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I have these but a lot of groomers like less teeth for finishing. I took a Jodi Murphy class and a Sue Zecco class, both use blenders a lot (like the ones I use). Many groomers are using "chunkers" (26 tooth) for finishing (I bought the 10" Oster 26 teeth and don't care for them, maybe I just need to get used to them). I would email Ed Geib, tell him your needs and see which one he suggests (Geib Buttercut.com). The ones I use erase any unwanted clipper lines or mistakes, I think they will probably be discounted at Intergroom. Ask him if you call or email, he will sometimes give you a deal if you are honest and tell him you may not be able to make it do to the puppies.


Geib Blue Breeze Speedcutter 48-Tooth Thinning Shears 7" | PetEdge.com


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

*Geib Shears*

I e-mailed Geib and asked about a "group purchase." One of the sales reps replied and said to send him a list of shears wanted, and then they'd see what they could do. If enough people are interested in Geib shears, someone could research a group buy! (Someone not being me!) 

(Note: he said they couldn't offer a discount on clipper blades.)


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I would love that Rowan.....any volunteers?????? Did he give you any type of pricing? I would LOVE a pair of chunkers.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> I would love that Rowan.....any volunteers?????? Did he give you any type of pricing? I would LOVE a pair of chunkers.


He wouldn't give me any pricing info until I gave him a list of shears we wanted. *sigh* (Not even so much as a hint re: the discount %!)


----------

